# Lust - A tweaked recipe



## Viper_SA (2/4/15)

Found a recipe on e-liquid-recipes.com and tweaked it a little as far as percentages and concentrations go. Made up a 30ml 0mg tester at PG/VG 40/60. Really loving it. Seems to really shine at 40-45W in a CLT V2 for me. (Now I know why people had a need for 100-150W box mods )




Also have an Orange Dreamcicle and Uncle Uke's Pineapple steeping at the moment. Will report back when I test them out. 

P.S I mixed some of this LUST with my BIPOLAR SNAKE OIL just to get some nic into the juice, which is now sitting at around 3mg total and it mixes beautifully. A bit like a chameleon, lol, tastes differ a little at different wattages. Currently have it in my CLT V2 on the Steel Punk and I'm in luuuvee, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/4/15)

Thanks for the new recipe @Viper_SA 
Glad you are enjoying the DIY


----------



## tr1cky (27/9/15)

what % do you need if you ant got strawberry and cream but you got strawberry in 1 and cream in another


----------

